# 40s inspired hair.



## bettymonroe (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone understand how to achieve 40s looking hair?

I'm completely stuck.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 9, 2007)

which hairstyle in particular are you trying to create?


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 9, 2007)

Hair rolls kind of...

I don't know how to describe them exactly...

I'm bad with hair.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 9, 2007)

I dont specifically know how to do it, but this is what I found:

Hair brush

Comb - for creating clean parts)

Lightweight Hairspray

Pomade (used for control and shine without stiffness)

Setting Lotion

Here's how:

Remember that the most important part of styling your hair in the 1940's is where you place the part. My favorite one is a rectangular part. If you are going to roll your hair or create a pompadour, you should use this one. The most popular part of this decade was the side part which was also the most versatile because you can use it for day looks or the ultra glamorous looks.

ROLLING YOUR HAIR :

Rolls are the most important part of 1940's style hairstyles. The key is not to make them tall and stiff but keep them soft and feminine looking. Height isn't important as most rolls were medium sized.

1. With damp hair, make a rectangular part

2. Then create rolls of curls - go from the back to the front (the more hair you use, the larger the roll will be)

3. After your hair dries, comb out the curls and spray with a gentle hold hairspray

4. Tuck the ends of the curls under and bobby pin

You can use this technique for all your rolls. The easiest way to vary it is to change the placement of the part. You can also change the direction of the curls and tuck the ends forward instead of back. You can make a forward roll authentic by making the top of the roll lightly curved instead of straight. Also, you can use this technique to create a pompadour which is much higher by using longer hair.

THE FINISHING TOUCH :

Once you have rolls, you can so just about anything else with your hair. If you are in a hurry, you can easily put a bow in your hair or tie it up in a scarf, a la Rosie the Rivetor. You can also put your hair in a hair net or a snood (as I call it, a sack of hair). Also, you can curl the sides and pull it back, braid it or even roll it at the nape of your neck.

TIPS:

The keys to making your 1940s styles look good:

Try not to let your bobby pins show

As much as you would love for your hairstyle to stay all night and sometimes all week, do not use a firm hold hairspray.

The best thing that you can do to keep the style all night is to spray your hair at the base of the rolls.

You should really only use hairspray as a finishing touch.

For a smooth look, you can use pomade (which, can be difficult to wash out).

If your hair is thin and won't hold rolls, you can place a "rat" in the roll which they sell at most beauty supply stores. This is a soft mesh netting in a similar hair color as your own.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 9, 2007)

Check out this site....it has some great advice!

Nocturne Vintage Hair Styles ::: Rolls


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

BettyMonroe,

Do you mean Rock-a-billy hairstyles?







Rockabilly Hairstyles


----------



## Sakeenah (Jun 27, 2007)

rockabilly hair is cute!


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 28, 2007)

Rockabilly anything is hella awesome, and it's totally similar to what I was going for.

Thanks!


----------



## pdahl12 (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bettymonroe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone understand how to achieve 40s looking hair?I'm completely stuck.

I did a search on 1940's hair and found some sites that will actually show you how they did it back then. I agree with the pothers..nowadays we'd called it Rockabilly do'sHer's a link I found.... type it in your search..still working my up to posting links... Vintage Fashions By Buttons Check it out,looks cool


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 31, 2007)

lots and lots of practice.

i have a rockabilly friend, thats what she told me.


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 1, 2007)

all i can do is straighten lol


----------



## hairbykaran (Sep 9, 2007)

lots of styles in the 1940's were achieved using pincurl and fingerwaves sets...fingerwave sets are a little harder..but pincurls are easier..once the hair is set, you can comb out for curls, waves, or updos..


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 11, 2007)

i used rag curls

and this is what it looked like































these are old pics from like last month but yea....thats how mine came out


----------



## ft_chic (Sep 16, 2007)

I like curls!


----------



## princessmich (Sep 16, 2007)

40's hair styles are cute but seem very time consuming.


----------



## amono (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ft_chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like curls! ME TOO I LIKE CURLS


----------



## GossamerTutu (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 40's hair styles are cute but seem very time consuming.



Definitely not something I'd have the time for everyday, but some of the styles are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Harlot (Sep 23, 2007)

Definately time consuming! Theres a pub here called Churchills (very fun, love that place) and sometimes they have theme nights and stuff. The very first time I went there to interview band mates (Churchills hosts rock shows and stuff. Its small but the people are out of this world) and it was Rockabilly night so most of the girls dressed very vintage and pin-up. Their hairstyles were AMAZING! They were completely gorgeous. They would have one roll on the left and right side of their head and bouncy hair underneath or something similar.

My hair sucks to begin with (its just wierd ) so Im not sure if I can achieve it. But every once in a while is pretty awesome.


----------



## gwaihir (Sep 25, 2007)

For some reason I look more like a clown with a bad wig than a sleek sexy lady when I curl my shoulder length hair. It just poofs everywhere. They all looked so sophisticated back then...


----------

